# Steel valves for tyres



## maingate (Jan 6, 2010)

I sourced a spare wheel rim for my van and dropped it into National Tyres because I got a good deal on a tyre from them. They have rang me up to say that they cannot get hold of the steel tyre valve that I requested.

I have spent a lot of the afternoon ringing around and have finally located a company who has them. I felt obliged to give them the tyre business as well and it turns out they are cheaper again. I do not know what brand but they have them in from £50. I will post the info tomorrow after I have been

Please be aware of the difficulty in getting these valves. My front tyre pressure is 5.5 bar (82 psi) and I do not want the rubber tyre valve fitted. If anybody can add any additional information, it would be appreciated.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> I sourced a spare wheel rim for my van and dropped it into National Tyres because I got a good deal on a tyre from them. They have rang me up to say that they cannot get hold of the steel tyre valve that I requested.
> 
> I have spent a lot of the afternoon ringing around and have finally located a company who has them. I felt obliged to give them the tyre business as well and it turns out they are cheaper again. I do not know what brand but they have them in from £50. I will post the info tomorrow after I have been
> 
> Please be aware of the difficulty in getting these valves. My front tyre pressure is 5.5 bar (82 psi) and I do not want the rubber tyre valve fitted. If anybody can add any additional information, it would be appreciated.



 See if you can compare the valve hole to a HGV one. Metal valves are the norm on these and you can get short ones for super singles.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 8, 2010)

> Please be aware of the difficulty in getting these valves. My front tyre pressure is 5.5 bar (82 psi) and I do not want the rubber tyre valve fitted.



smart move! My 2 year-old very low mileage Hobby on a ford Transit chassis had three out of the four valve stems blow during the first three weeks of a winter trip to Morocco. Before the next trip, all 5 will be replaced with steel stems.


----------



## lebesset (Jan 8, 2010)

ETRTO used to specify that rubber valves could be used up to 5bar , but following some problems this was reduced to 4.5bar some time ago 

last year a friend popped into a tyre dealer here in spain and they changed his valves to steel out of their stock ,I fail to understand why these valves are not a stock item as many vehicles have them as OE


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi lebesset,

This is basically why I started this thread. National Tyres said they could get one in an hour. That was three days ago and they phoned me to ask if I could get my own. Same story when I rang Kwik Fit.

I will have a tyre fitted tomorrow with a steel valve that looks like the rubber equivalent. It does not match the existing ones but is for high pressure tyres. My front tyres need to be 5.5 bar (82 psi) according to my handbook.


----------



## rickboy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Valves*

The jury is still out on the valve case.

There were cases of corroded metal valves and recalls.
If you speak to 5 tyre experts you will get 5 opposing views on this.

I use rubber valves but am not completly convinced.

So to sum up, that's no help  at all, is  it.


----------



## maingate (Jan 11, 2010)

I finally got a steel tyre valve sorted and now have a spare.

What surprised me was that the owner of the tyre firm said that I should have a 10 ply tyre as a minimum requirement at 80 psi pressure. The Michelin Agilis that are already fitted are rated at 113/111. He said 116/114 is much safer at that pressure.

The tyre I have is a Mohawk 215/75 16. Tyre plus fitting plus balancing plus steel valve came to £70.

If anyone local to me in Gateshead needs tyres pm me and I will pass on the details.


----------



## runnach (Jan 11, 2010)

Daft question, but when I had my flat, it was a faulty valve (duff spring,,,,I am refering to the bit in the tube) But the AA man for some reason played around with the stem which is steel ans I still have a tyre losing pressure...

Is it possible he broke some kind of seal ? No evidence of nails etc which would give a normal puncture

Channa


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 12, 2010)

maingate said:


> I finally got a steel tyre valve sorted and now have a spare.
> 
> .



 Were they the same as HGV's use?

  I had a flat tyre last Summer, changed it , went to local man, rubber valve was disintegrating. The next week, same again. Up to local man and the other 2 valves came apart in our hands with a little MANipulation. Feb 94 van.

  If truck metal valves fit then I would probably change to them even though my van only runs 50 something front and 60 something rear.


----------



## rickboy (Jan 12, 2010)

channa said:


> Daft question, but when I had my flat, it was a faulty valve (duff spring,,,,I am refering to the bit in the tube) But the AA man for some reason played around with the stem which is steel ans I still have a tyre losing pressure...
> 
> Is it possible he broke some kind of seal ? No evidence of nails etc which would give a normal puncture
> 
> Channa



If its a metal valve they have a fibre washer on the inside to make the seal.
The movement may have broken the seal.These fibre washers can swell with moisture and make a good seal or dry out and leak.

Rick


----------



## maingate (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Derek,

The valve that has been fitted to the spare looks just like the rubber ones but is made in steel.

The ones fitted to the ones on the van are 25 mm long and have a 15 mm hex head. That may give you an indication if they are the HGV type.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 12, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> The valve that has been fitted to the spare looks just like the rubber ones but is made in steel.
> 
> The ones fitted to the ones on the van are 25 mm long and have a 15 mm hex head. That may give you an indication if they are the HGV type.



  I must investigate because I don't think rubber valves have as long a life as the Conti's on my van.

  p.s. Was that you in Morrisons in Berwick about 18.30 yesterday?


----------



## maingate (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Derek,

There are a couple of reasons why rubber valves are not so good.

Low mileage means they are fitted for years and may not be designed for that use.
Secondly, some tyres run at high pressure (my front ones are supposed to be over 80 psi). This may be too high for rubber valves.

The tyre fitter at National Tyres did mention a high pressure valve and I think that is what I have fitted. The problem seems to be that very few places stock them now. I rang round quite a few places before I was fixed up.
If anybody is due a change of tyre, I would recommend sourcing the valves themselves beforehand.

I was not in Berwick but may have a night at the club site in February. I have not checked yet but I believe it is close to the beach. That is what we require so we can give the dogs a good run.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I lived beside the site until last February. A wild option is to drive past the site, go straight on at the crossroads and follow the road straight on until it stops at a large car park, Sandstell Point.

Spittal, Berwick-upon-Tweed, Northumberland, UK to Sandstell Rd - Google Maps


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jan 12, 2010)

.
  The CC site is the grass just over the railway line and the car park can be seen at the waterside to the left of the chimney(disused).







  The red brick building to the left of the digger is a biofuel place.http://www.go-greenbiofuels.co.uk/opening-times.html


----------



## runnach (Jan 12, 2010)

I have stopped on the CC site in Berwick, and has mentioned literally at the side of the Main London- Edinburgh railway, Beware, I thought it was noisy and the worst CC site I have visited.

The site itself clean etc, but the noise from trains got some getting used too.

Berwick itself I thought was a pretty place, and on my visit I was in a caravan......mental note made of the carp ark mentioned next time around.

Channa


----------



## rickboy (Jan 20, 2010)

rickboy said:


> If its a metal valve they have a fibre washer on the inside to make the seal.
> The movement may have broken the seal.These fibre washers can swell with moisture and make a good seal or dry out and leak.
> 
> Rick




You live and learn.  I saw one yesterday with a rubber O ring to seal it.
I quess this could get dislodged or broken if twisted.

Rick


----------

